# Insulation in roof rafters at the gable end



## nofx1981 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm in the process of insulating my roof rafters and I'm not sure what to do at one of my gable ends. The gap between the last rafter and the gable end is quite a bit larger than the standard 16" which the rest of the rafters are spaced at. here's a pic to help illustrate:










I'm thinking I can just throw in another set of rafters and a collar tie at one more spacing of 16". That way I'll have something to attach vapour barrier/drywall to closer to the gable end and also my last row of insulation will fit much nicer between the new rafter and the gable end. Would this be a good idea? Is there an easier solution?

Thanks!


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

would a bag of 24" wide insulation work?


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

I would go with your original idea.


----------



## nofx1981 (Feb 3, 2010)

> would a bag of 24" wide insulation work?


Yeah, I think it probably would, haven't measured it yet. But then i'm still left with nothing near the gable to attach my vapour barrier or drywall to? which I don't like... I could maybe nail 2x4's against the gable wall studs for a drywall/vapour barrier nailing surface?



> I would go with your original idea.


Yeah I'm thinking that's prolly the best way to do it too, unless someone gives me a reason otherwise.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Are you finishing this space?

Foam insulation would serve you much better for this configuration.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

You know whats funny about insulation and vapor retarders???

Theyre supposed to be on the warm side, but the warm side changes from winter to summer.


----------

